# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Чем занимаетесь в свободное время?

## Pravit

This is an invitation to beginning Russian learners to practice their Russian. Write a short(75-150 word) composition on what you do in your free time and why. 
Насчет меня, в свободное время увлекаюсь гитарой, чтением и конечно MasterRussian.net. Мне очень нравится играть на гитаре, особенно электрической гитаре. Раньше у меня была лишь акустическая, но я недавно купил электрическую. По-моему, она более забавно играть. Мне очень нравится слушать рок-музыку, а я очень редко слушаю "folk"(народную?) музыку, так что мне больше нравится играть на электрической. Мы с моим другом в рок-группе, наша группа называется "Discos Mexicanos." У моего друга басуха. Мы пока не играем очень хорошо, так что мы просто играем песни других групп, как Кино или Хендрикс.

----------


## waxwing

привет правит .. твая имя .. эта шутка? прав?  ::  
я предпочитаеш писать какой-нибуд глупый фразы  .. без словари , конечно , я уверен что ты уже узнаешь   ::  
когда мне было шестнадцать лет , мой любимой группа была пинк флойд. нравится? но честно думаю что эта музыка лучше если вы курите наркотику(?) .. ладно, очень глупый. 
и тоже, одна из моих студентки очень любит "пятьдесят сент"  ::  ужасно!

----------


## JJ

Правит, я тоже играл в группе когда мне было 16.  ::  И у меня было 2 акустических, электрогитара и басуха... и мы с друзьями "делали вещи"...  я до сих пор еще могу сыграть соло из "Jonny B. Goode"  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Интересно, как "вещи вы делали"? Также было бы интересно узнать оригинал фразы (если это перевод с английского).

----------


## campioni

Привет всем! 
Я тоже люблю гитаре... но для меня это слишком трудно играть на гитаре, поэтому я только слушаю, и я думаю, что Пинк Флойд тоже очень хорошо без наркотикы. 
Моё главное увлечение - астрономия. Она самая сторая наука и очень интересно. Для меня это просто возвышенное чувство видеть небо. Поэтому я часто занимаюсь астрономией, и с телескопом и теоретическо. 
И конечно я учу русский, но у меня мало свободных времени. Вследствие этого в моих текстах много ошибок... исправляйте! 
Daniel 
_________________
 "Astronomy compels the soul to look upwards and leads us from this 
world to another."
 Plato, The Republic, VII, 529

----------


## BETEP

Раньше я хотел научиться играть на гитаре, но до сих пор так и не собрался. Тёплыми летними вечерами мы обычно собирались и ехали к морю, чтобы искупаться и позагорать пока светит солнце. Сейчас холодно и я очень скучаю по тем тёплым дням и ночам. Зато, зимой можно поехать на замёрзшую площадку и потренироваться в экстремальном вождении машины. Благо, льда вокруг хватает.   ::

----------


## carperdiem

А я также играл в групе раньше . Ах, ошибки молодости!  
Когда я свободен, я люблю играть на пианино. Мой любимый музыкант - Chopin. Я играю много из его песни. Когда дождь идет, я очень люблю слушать и играть классической музыкам. При солнечном погоде, мне нравится слушать "Пунк Рок."   ::   
Конечно, я люблю изучать русский язык! Он очень интересный и красивый язык. Мне желаю говорить по-русски свободно! По-моему у меня очень много работа делать! Однако, этот язык так же трудно, как чего-нибудь язык! Студентам нужен иметь терпение, чтобы научить языки.   
Другие вещи я люблю делать в моем свободное время заключаются: Играть в голф! Трахать с девушками! Ловить рыбу! Писать рассказы! 
Я учусь в университете, поэтому у меня лекции. А также, к сожалению, работа!  
У меня нет телевизора! Поэтому, я только читаю книги! Мне нравится писатели книг: Достоевский, Пушкин, Гогол, Пинчон(Т. Pynchon), Ловкрафт(Lovecraft), Пое (Poe).  
Я люблю читать не только книги, но и "scripts." Мой самый любимый "script" - "Fear and loathing in Las Vegas." Когда я свободен, я часто пишу "scripts." 
Мой самый любимый директор - Куентин Терентино! Он - бог. Он бы написал кино о русской мафии! Этот фыльм был бы очень хорошо! 
До скорого товарищ! Всего доброго!

----------


## Dogboy182

в мое свободное время мне очень нравится стрелять мой автомат, и террористических врагов, которые хотят убивать моих русских братьев. Спецназовски, как я, любят делать вот такие вещи. 
 Когда не занимаю в спецназовские дела, (Очень редко) я люблю записывать песни и переписать на албом и потом танцевать и плясать с моими лучшими российскими друзьями, которые играют и работают в группе "Русский размер" !. У нас есть 9 албомы и родились и выросли В Казахстане... Если точнее, на севере Казахстана, в двухстах киллометрах от Челябинска, Город Кустанай.  
мы теперь живём в Санкт-петербурге, и сейчас вы прослушаете песни, написанные петербургскими авторами. Танцевальные композиции исполняет ансамбль из Санкт-Петербурга. Город дворцов и парков - Санкт-Петербург. 
Музыка из Санкт-Петербурга. 
Ой, почти забыл, У нас есгь другой друг, его завут "Профессор Лебединский" Он крутой.

----------


## carperdiem

А я забыл написать:  

> и террористических врагов, которые хотят убивать моих русских братьев

   ::   ::   ::  Я тоже люблю убить террористические свиньи.... очень люблю. Но, я предпочитаю убить как таиный агент конечно. Спрашивайте Zelimkhanа Yandarbiyevа что об этом ему думается.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pravit

Right, I'm going for a mad correction frenzy starting with Waxwing and ending with Carper's second post. My usual disclaimer applies, so let's begin with ol' Wax:   

> привет правит .. твая имя .. эта шутка? прав?

 твое имя - that's the proper spelling of it.
Это шутка - This is a joke. Эта шутка. This joke. Get it?
And no, my name isn't a joke, heh. If you google for "Pravit" you will find a lot of Thais and a lot of Russians.   

> я предпочитаеш писать какой-нибуд глупый фразы .. без словари , конечно , я уверен что ты уже узнаешь

 Я предпочита*ю*, ты предпочитаешь.
какие-нибудь глупые фразы. The word you're modifying is in plural, so the adjectives are in plural too.
As for the last part, I was unsure what you meant. Did you mean I already know? In that case, get rid of the "u-" in front of "uznaesh."   

> мой любимой группа была пинк флойд.

 Моя любимая группа была "Пинк Флойд." Gender agreement.    

> нравится?

 Yeah, I like them too.   

> но честно думаю что эта музыка лучше если вы курите наркотику(?) .. ладно, очень глупый.

 I think "честно думаю" sounds kind of weird in Russian. You can say "по-моему" in this situation and get rid of the "shto." If you mean "this music is better if one smokes narcotics", then you can change it to куришь, as that functions as our "one" construction.    

> и тоже, одна из моих студентки очень любит "пятьдесят сент"

 I would rather use также like that, but I might be wrong there. The genitive plural of студентка is студенток.  
Other than that, good job. The only other thing I'd mention is that since you seem to write nicely enough in English, you could certainly carry it over to Russian.... 
Now! Quick comment on JJ's post: Your group reminds me of Garfunkel's group "The Pirs." They have 2 acoustics and an electric too. But no bass. I think his site is like thepirs.narod.ru
By the way, anyone seen that fellow around lately? 
Now to Campioni. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, du bist von Deutschland, oder? Wilkommen!   

> Я тоже люблю гитаре... но для меня это слишком трудно играть на гитаре, поэтому я только слушаю, и я думаю, что Пинк Флойд тоже очень хорошо без наркотикы.

 You love guitar so гитару in the accusative. без наркотики, because you're not allowed to put ы after that letter. Other than that, excellent job!  ::  Wie lang hast du Russisch gelernt? Ich w

----------


## waxwing

правит , ты молодец! сериозна. и ты прав - я ленивый  :: 
срасибо за помочь .  
и "узнать" - "recognize"? нет?  
и догбой , может быть будеш завидовать мне  ::  , но очень близко мой дом, есть настояшии русский самолёт .. и тоже танк, в парке. я буду фотографироват, когда мой друг даст мне мой фотоаппарат!

----------


## Lucas

Мне нравится очень много все связанное с компьютерами, Интернетом.  МР. Много выходных мне нравится уезжать открывать новые пейзажи и места. Конечно в отдыхе , если деньги позволяют, путешествие в другие страны, он очаровывает меня. Также мне нравится участвовать в спортивном беге. Моя работа позволяет мне уезжать заниматься спортом все  дни  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> "узнать" - "recognize"? нет?

 узнать = To find out.(per) _imper_ = узнавать   

> и догбой , может быть будеш завидовать мне

 I wouldn't envy anybody who forgets the soft sign on the ТЫ conjugations! ... _будешь_  ::

----------


## campioni

Pravit, спасибо за помочь! 
Я узнал:
1) это "гитара", не "гитаре" (Ой!)
2) надо соблюдать следующее правило: позле Г, К, Х, Ж, Ч, Ш и Щ не пишите Ы, Ю, Я но И, У, А. 
Я учу русский язык почти год. 
Между прочим, ты хорошо говоришь и по-немецки (и по-русски и по-английски - whow!)   

> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, du bist von Deutschland, oder? Wilkommen!

 "aus" ist hier besser. Почти как "из" и "от":
aus Deutschland, aus Berlin
aus dem Haus, aus dem Zimmer, ...
von Berlin nach Hamburg (от ... до)  
Это "Wil*l*kommen" (Typo?)   

> Ich wuensche, dass ich Deutsch so gut wie du sprechen koennte, als ich so lang wie du gelernt hatte.

 You're making your life hard using the German Konjunktiv 1, something only the more distinguished native speakers would do. Konjunktiv 1 is currently disappearing, but as I think it's nice, here would be a correct version:
Ich wuenschte, dass ich Deutsch so gut wie du sprechen koennte.
everyday language would be:
Ich wuerde gerne Deutsch so gut wie du sprechen. 
Now, the second part of the sentence makes it a little unclear to me. Do you want to express that if we were learning Russian resp. German for the same amount of time, you would be glad to be as good at German as I am at Russian? Now let me think how you could express _that_ in German:
Ich wuenschte, dass ich Deutsch so gut wie du Russisch sprechen koennte, wenn ich so lange wie du gelernt haette. (mind the different Konjunktive forms)
In case you are speaking of the past, expressing that you would be glad if you had spoken German as well as I speak Russian at that point of time when you had learned German for as long as I have learned Russian now, it would be like this (because you need to express the past):
Ich wuenschte, dass ich Deutsch so gut wie du Russisch haette sprechen koennen, als ich so lange wie du gelernt hatte.
Now that's a Konjunktiv Praeteritum (haette sprechen koennen), I guess it's slightly incomprehensible... like "would have been able to speak". 
Hope that has helped more that confused... 
Daniel

----------


## BETEP

> Мне нравится очень много все связанное с компьютерами, Интернетом.

 Мне нравится многое связанное с компьютерами и интернетом.
Мне нравится всё связанное с компьютерами и интернетом.   

> МР.

 ?   

> Много выходных мне нравится уезжать открывать новые пейзажи и места.

 Во время выходных мне нравится уезжать открывать _для себя_ новые пейзажи и места.
Многими выходными я открывал _для себя_ новые пейзажи и места.   

> Конечно в отдыхе , если деньги позволяют, путешествие в другие страны, он очаровывает меня.

 На отдыхе, если деньги позволяют, я путешествую в другие страны. Это очаровывает меня.
Во время отдыха, если деньги позволяют, я путешествую в другие страны. Это очаровывает меня.   

> Моя работа позволяет мне уезжать заниматься спортом все дни

 Моя работа позволяет мне заниматься спортом каждый день.

----------


## bad manners

> Он бы написал кино о русской мафии!
> 			
> 		  Do you mean "he should" write a movie about the Russian mafia? Then you could say Ему следует (+inf).

 It is almost correct, actually: "Снял бы он кино о русской мафии!"   

> [quote:2zazu9x0]в двухстах киллометрах

 *claps* I could never get that right.[/quote:2zazu9x0] 
He could not either. There is only one "L" in "kilo".  ::    

> [quote:2zazu9x0]и сейчас вы прослушаете песни, написанные петербургскими авторами.

 Dude, you are so close to having a kick-ass sentence using passive voice(although it's not recommended to be used, but is an impressive feat for learners of Russian). Look closely at "written."[/quote:2zazu9x0] 
The sentence is correct.   

> [quote:2zazu9x0]Танцевальные композиции исполняет

 What is the subject and how did you conjugate the verb?[/quote:2zazu9x0] 
Ditto. He is quite good at using passive voice, let's face it.  ::  
Oh, carperdiem: трахаться с девчонками. The rule for this verb is: it is either reflexive and intransitive (requiring 'с') or it is simply transitive: "трахать девчонок".

----------


## Pravit

> [quote:2ago3xm5][quote:2ago3xm5]Танцевальные композиции исполняет

 What is the subject and how did you conjugate the verb?[/quote:2ago3xm5] 
Ditto. He is quite good at using passive voice, let's face it.  :: [/quote:2ago3xm5]
Eh? I didn't see passive voice in this sentence. What I thought was wrong was that "tantsevalniye kompozitsii" is plural but he has "ispolnyat" conjugated for singular.

----------


## carperdiem

трахать девчонок

----------


## bad manners

> [quote:q8j87b9y][quote:q8j87b9y]Танцевальные композиции исполняет
> 			
> 		  What is the subject and how did you conjugate the verb?

 Ditto. He is quite good at using passive voice, let's face it.  :: [/quote:q8j87b9y]
Eh? I didn't see passive voice in this sentence. What I thought was wrong was that "tantsevalniye kompozitsii" is plural but he has "ispolnyat" conjugated for singular.[/quote:q8j87b9y] 
So that's it, Pravit. That is so because the subject is at the very end of the sentence, it is the "ensemble". It is not strictly passive voice, but try and translate that into English preserving the word order...

----------


## bad manners

> трахать девчонок

 That's fine. But appending that to your signature is way over the edge.

----------


## Pravit

Ah, so that's it. But I'm confused - can you really say Альбом исполняет танцевальный композиции? Shouldn't it be the other way around? How can the album be fulfilling the dance compositions? I think it's kind of strange to use this verb with Albom, in such a way...

----------


## bad manners

> Ah, so that's it. But I'm confused - can you really say Альбом исполняет танцевальный композиции? Shouldn't it be the other way around? How can the album be fulfilling the dance compositions? I think it's kind of strange to use this verb with Albom, in such a way...

 The original sentence: "Танцевальные композиции исполняет ансамбль из Санкт-Петербурга." Or do you think it was "album" misspelled again?

----------


## Pravit

Ah, sorry, I forgot the word on the end there, ansambl or albom, one of those. Now it makes sense. Good thing I have my disclaimer, eh?

----------


## carperdiem

> That's fine. But appending that to your signature is way over the edge.

 Indeed. In quite poor taste. My apologies.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Я учу русский язык почти год.

 this means "i am learning russian almost a year" (it might even to teach). Now, i've only been learning for about a year too, but i don't think this sounds any better in russian than it does in english. Might be better to make the the verb past tense (i have been learning) and throw in a "for".
"Я учил русскому языку за год". Is this better ? i think учить means to teach, unless it's followed by dative, right? then it means to learn? i still don't know how to use it 100% correctly, can someone help ?

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by campioni  Я учу русский язык почти год.   this means "i am learning russian almost a year" (it might even to teach). Now, i've only been learning for about a year too, but i don't think this sounds any better in russian than it does in english. Might be better to make the the verb past tense (i have been learning) and throw in a "for".
> "Я учил русскому языку за год". Is this better ? i think учить means to teach, unless it's followed by dative, right? then it means to learn? i still don't know how to use it 100% correctly, can someone help ?

 Я учу русский язык почти год - means "i am learning russian almost a year"  Учить + nominnative means to learn smth. 
Я учу кого-то G. Русскому языку D. - means I teach smbd. 
"Я учил русскому языку за год" is impossible to say

----------


## al

The correct sentence is "Я изучаю русский язык почти год". One can't "учить язык" (unless he is teaching, not learning, then it would be "учу русскому языку кого-то" or "преподаю русский язык" if one teaches in school), one can only "изучать язык".

----------


## Alware

> The correct sentence is "Я изучаю русский язык почти год". One can't "учить язык" (unless he is teaching, not learning, then it would be "учу русскому языку кого-то" or "преподаю русский язык" if one teaches in school), one can only "изучать язык".

 Стыдно не помнить значения наиболее употребительных слов родного языка. (даже если в Канаде живёшь) 
УЧИТЬ несов. перех. и неперех. 
1.	Сообщать кому-л. какие-л. знания , передавать какие-л. умения, навыки…
2.	неперех . Быть профессиональным учителем…..
3.	неперех. Высказывать определённое мнение….
4.	перех. *Усваивать, стараться воспринять и запомнить.*
5.	перех. Дрессировать. // перен. разг. Бить, сечь, наказывать. 
НОВЫЙ СЛОВАРЬ РУССКОГО ЯЗЫКА
толково-словообразовательный
изд. "Русский язык" 2000 ISBN 5-200-02856-6

----------


## Alware

УЧИТЬ кого, чему, учивать, наставлять, обучать, научать, преподавать что, передавать знанье, уменье свое другому. И медведя учат, не только человека. Трудно тому учить, чего сам не знаешь. Тупо сковано, не наточишь; глупо рожено-не научишь. | Учить, школить, держать строго, часто наказывая, для нравственного образованья, послушания. Не учили покуда поперек лавки укладывался, а во всю вытянулся - не научишь! Учи жену без детей, а детей без людей, жури, брани, наказывай. Легко людей учить: легко долгов не платить. Мудрено тому учить, чего сами не знаем (не умеем). Не уча (неуча) в попы не ставят. За ученого (битого) двух неученых (небитых) дают, да и то не берут. Ученого учить - только портить. Не учил отец, а дядя не выучит. Учи, поколе поперек лавки ложится. Бить того, кто плачет, учить, кто бы слушал. Нет роженого, не дашь ученого, ума. Бедность учит, а счастье портит. | *Учить что, учиться, заучать, затверживать. Он учит урок свой. Мы учим теперь среднюю историю, нас учат ей. Учиться чему, быть учиму; | упражняться по своей воле, перенимать что у других, усвоять себе науку, уменье, знаниеи пр*. Век живи, век учись, а помри дураком ! Умный любит учиться, а дурак учить. Учись доброму, а худое и само придет. Не учись пиво пить, учись деньги копить. И всему учился, да ничему не доучился. Выучили сороку говорить. Не весь доучился. Заучить наизусть. Заучили его, и поглупел, затупили. Изучать механику. Научись терпенью. Обучать мальчиков ремеслам. Я тебя отучу лгать! Мы отучились на сегодня. Поучись-ка вежливости. Кой чему поучиваем. Его подучают, подущают. Учись так, чтоб не переучиваться. Приучайся к порядку. Проучились весь день. Проучи урок. Актеры разучивают роли. Я тебя проучу, угроза. Учёный прич. страдат. кого учили, выучили чему. Ученый повар, столяр. | сущ. м. человек, посвятивший себя наукам. Ученое звание. Ученое сочиненье, беседа. Учение, ученье ср. действ. по знач. глаг. на ть и на ся. Займись ученьем урока. Мальчик отдан в ученье, в науку или в обученье. Ученье требует призвания. Ученье войска, обученье и упражненье в выправке, построениях, в ружейных приемах, стрельбеи пр. Ученье свет, а неученье тьма. Нам ученье ничего, только очень тяжело! солдатск. песня. Всякое ученье напору мученье. Ученье лучше богатства. Сытое брюхо к ученью глухо. На ученье идешь - жмут подтяжки; домой придешь, дожидайся растяжки (солд.). Отдать вещь в ученье (заложить). | Учение, отдельная часть, отрасль науки, образующая нечто целое. Учение о свете, о тепле есть часть физики. Учение фарисеев и садукеев, их толк, система, их выводы и заключения на известных, условных началах. Учение Коперника. Учитель, -ница; учильщик, -щица каз. уф. наставник, преподаватель; професор; обучатель. Учительша, жена учителя. Учитель письма, рисованья, истории. Учителев, учительницын, что лично их; учительский, к ним относящ. Учительское место, звание; - приемы. Учительный муж, стар. ученый. - послание, поучительное. Учительствовать церк. учить, поучать, наставлять. | Быть в звании, в должности учителя. Учительство, ученье. Вашим учительством паки востает ересь Адрианская, Камень веры. Учба вор. учёба новг. учоба кур. наука, ученье. Учеба не далась ему, и вынули из школы, нвг-борч. Учёб м. стар. ученье, выучка. За учеб взять 20 рублев. Училище ср. и учельня ж. твер. всякое заведенье, для обученья чему-либо: школа, гимназияи пр. Высшее училище, академия, университет. Приходское, народное училище. Училище земледельное, лесное. Училищные расходы, - пороки. Ученик, -ница, обучающийся чему-либо. | твер. арх. кур. говор. вместо, учитель. -ников, - ницын, что лично их. Учеические работы. Ученичество, звание и состо янье ученика. Ученость, состоянье, качество ученого человека, основательное знание наук, полное изученье их. Учебный, до обученья относящ. Учебные заведения, - книги. - часы. Учебное войско, постоянно упражняемое впример прочим. Учебный округ, подведомый одному начальству, попечителю округа. Учебник м. книга, руководство, для обученья составленная. Учливый человек, нардн. учтивый, вежливый, пристойный, скромный, противопол. невежа (невежда, неученый). Учливость, учливство, учтивость, вежливость, приличие. 
Толковый словарь В. Даля ON-LINE  http://vidahl.agava.ru/P239.HTM

----------


## begemot

Alware, 
apropos meaning 4, I take it the following are acceptable?:  
Я весь день учил стихотворение и наконец его выучил
(I studied the poem all day and finally memorized it) 
Где вы учили русский язык?
(Where did you study Russian?) 
Я учил русский язык в школе
(I studied Russian in school)

----------


## Alware

> Я весь день учил стихотворение и наконец его выучил
> (I studied the poem all day and finally memorized it) 
> Где вы учили русский язык?
> (Where did you study Russian?) 
> Я учил русский язык в школе
> (I studied Russian in school)

 Совершенно верно и звучит очень по-русски!

----------


## al

> Стыдно не помнить значения наиболее употребительных слов родного языка. (даже если в Канаде живёшь) 
> УЧИТЬ несов. перех. и неперех. 
> 1.	Сообщать кому-л. какие-л. знания , передавать какие-л. умения, навыки…
> 2.	неперех . Быть профессиональным учителем…..
> 3.	неперех. Высказывать определённое мнение….
> 4.	перех. *Усваивать, стараться воспринять и запомнить.*
> 5.	перех. Дрессировать. // перен. разг. Бить, сечь, наказывать. 
> НОВЫЙ СЛОВАРЬ РУССКОГО ЯЗЫКА
> толково-словообразовательный
> изд. "Русский язык" 2000 ISBN 5-200-02856-6

 ИЗУЧАТЬ несов. перех.  *      1. Постигать в процессе обучения. // Овладевать чем-л., осваивать что-л., приобретая необходимые умения, навыки.*
      2. Постигать, уяснять смысл, значение чего-л. в процессе научного исследования.
      3. Внимательно наблюдать за каким-л. объектом, явлением с целью понять что-л. // Обследовать что-л. // Тщательно рассматривать что-л. с целью ознакомления, для выяснения чего-л. // Пристально приглядываться к кому-л. с целью понять его сущность, характер. 
Разница между "стараться запомнить" и "осваивать что-либо" понятна? И какое из этих выражений применимо к языкам? Или языки "выучивают наизусть"?

----------


## al

Кстати, судя по Яндексу, оба варианта практически равны по популярности, с перевесом в одну тысячу у "изучать"...

----------


## Alware

> Или языки "выучивают наизусть"?

 А как иначе? Сначала я учил язык, когда говорить учился, а теперь ни что не мешает мне его изучать.

----------


## al

Но речь-то идёт не о родном языке.

----------


## Alware

Изучив грамматику языка говорить ты  на нём не сможешь.  Тебе сначала придётся выучить слова и идиомы уча их а не изучая.

----------


## al

> ... выучить слова и идиомы уча их ...

 В составе общего изучения языка  ::

----------


## Alware

Эту риторику можно продолжать бесконечно.
Если вернуться к причине спора, то вывод напрашивается следующий: 
было утверждение-  

> One can't "учить язык" (unless he is teaching, not learning, then it would be "учу русскому языку кого-то" or "преподаю русский язык" if one teaches in school), one can only "изучать язык".

 , которое ошибочно.

----------


## al

Ну что ж, останемся при своих мнениях   ::

----------

